# Diamond Willow Cane w/ Brass Horse Collar Knob



## Jeff M. (Feb 11, 2018)

How many of you have worked with Diamond Willow before?
So about 4 years ago I was working a booth at a sportsman's sale and an elder gentlemen came by with something I was drooling over before He got to my booth. I was using a cheap aluminum cane at the time recovering my back and he had this huge brass knob that tapered down into a wood cane shaft. Just gorgeous could not tell you what the wood was but I do know he was telling me where to get a Brass Knob like that. He said they were off Horse Collar's for pulling wagon's or plowing or whatever. So I been having some trouble getting around again and that happened to pop into my head the middle of the night a while back. Well I found a Horse Collar Knob need another one seems how I got plenty of wood but I will start with this one. 
Then I had a family friend who gave me this piece of wood way back then. I even brought it with me cause well, its special, to me. But anyway his Dad had passed away and they were cleaning up his wood shop. Dang fool I was. If I would of known to become a woodworker I would asked for more. LOL. But I got this piece. It's oh 5-1/2 feet or so. Have to measure it out. Hoping to get two canes, so I have a backup.
So If anyone has built a cane, worked with diamond willow, or knows a good bit about cleaning up brass I could sure use to put this project together.
Bottom one is a finished Diamond Willow cane. Sure is prettier than this piece of wood I got. Guess beauty is on the inside, or so I been told, Lol!

@Brink @Tony @rocky1 @woodtickgreg @Schroedc @Sprung 
Hey if you guys could help, you might know something or know who to ask. so please spread this thread around to the people guys.
Thanks
Jeff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

Jeff, Brasso has always done a fine job cleaning up brass for me. Rub it on, let it dry a bit then buff it out. If there are areas that are stubborn, re-apply and use a dremel tool with a buffing wheel on it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> How many of you have worked with Diamond Willow before?
> So about 4 years ago I was working a booth at a sportsman's sale and an elder gentlemen came by with something I was drooling over before He got to my booth. I was using a cheap aluminum cane at the time recovering my back and he had this huge brass knob that tapered down into a wood cane shaft. Just gorgeous could not tell you what the wood was but I do know he was telling me where to get a Brass Knob like that. He said they were off Horse Collar's for pulling wagon's or plowing or whatever. So I been having some trouble getting around again and that happened to pop into my head the middle of the night a while back. Well I found a Horse Collar Knob need another one seems how I got plenty of wood but I will start with this one.
> Then I had a family friend who gave me this piece of wood way back then. I even brought it with me cause well, its special, to me. But anyway his Dad had passed away and they were cleaning up his wood shop. Dang fool I was. If I would of known to become a woodworker I would asked for more. LOL. But I got this piece. It's oh 5-1/2 feet or so. Have to measure it out. Hoping to get two canes, so I have a backup.
> So If anyone has built a cane, worked with diamond willow, or knows a good bit about cleaning up brass I could sure use to put this project together.
> ...



I know what the bat is there for....but a handsaw too?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I know what the bat is there for....but a handsaw too?



After you use the bat you use the saw to make the evidence more manageable

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Feb 11, 2018)

@Jeff M. As you can tell already they all know something. May not be related to what you ask but they know something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 11, 2018)

@ripjack13 @Lou Currier Dang right that is what they are there for. a woman beater on one side and a drug dealer on the other. Never know when one might take a vacation???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2018)

If the wife beater goes first, you can blame it on the drug dealer...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 11, 2018)

This wood is a beautiful creature!Got all the bark off and some diamond

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a dedicated buffing wheel for metal parts that works awesome. But that is a substantial investment and requires space. There are numerous metal polishes on the market that all do an excellent job, a dremmel as suggested above will work just a little slow, a drill with a buffing wheel will work better as it will have a little more power and surface area on the wheel. Same thing if you have a drill press, only that frees your hands up so you don't have to hold the drill and then you can apply more pressure on the wheel with what you are trying to polish. There are many stick buffing compounds available to dress the wheels with, a fine compound would be good for brass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 13, 2018)

A bit of update on the Diamond Willow Cane. Got the bark of and the diamonds cleaned out. Rough fit my handle for proper direction alignment of the can and made this Tap Tool into something of a razor blade spokeshave scraper. Which Suprisingly works really Good.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey, I see a really nice looking brace on the bench , lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 13, 2018)

@woodtickgreg and you know I scored 9 auger bits and a reamer for it all for $10, Most of them are in pretty good shape yet.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> A bit of update on the Diamond Willow Cane. Got the bark of and the diamonds cleaned out. Rough fit my handle for proper direction alignment of the can and made this Tap Tool into something of a razor blade spokeshave scraper. Which Suprisingly works really Good.
> 
> View attachment 141762
> 
> ...



Is the brass for a cane or is it a repurposed horn off of equestrian gear?


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 14, 2018)

@Mr. Peet Hi Mark, The horse hame ball came off a horse callar and I am using on


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @Mr. Peet Hi Mark, The horse hame ball came off a horse callar and I am using on



They hurt enough on the collar, a caning would be worse...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @woodtickgreg and you know I scored 9 auger bits and a reamer for it all for $10, Most of them are in pretty good shape yet.
> 
> View attachment 141795


Great score on the bits!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 15, 2018)

@woodtickgreg Yeah it was a good score, Reamer too. But I was there last week and they were asking 10 a piece. Went back to get a pocket knife for my nephews birthday and they had sorted em all out, retagged em, and had a bunch of good ones in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

I keep shortening this cane by a half inch. then I walk around with it for a day, then I shorten it and on and on. after today though it will be 1/4 inch increments. but I am dang close guys. I will post another pic soon. right now head is off and not finished so it looks like a stick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 19, 2018)

I think I got the length right. I will start putting finish on it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 23, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> I think I got the length right. I will start putting finish on it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 142098



Should we assume a soft non-marking rubber foot too?...


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 23, 2018)

@Mr. Peet No sir sorry to disappoint, it will be a leather wrapped padded foot. Custom thingy, I hate those rubber feet, they always pulled off my canes in the mud. lol


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 23, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @Mr. Peet No sir sorry to disappoint, it will be a leather wrapped padded foot. Custom thingy, I hate those rubber feet, they always pulled off my canes in the mud. lol



Thanks, 

I can see the mud issue happening. Protecting the end from wet and wicking was my point. Leather sounds cool but just helps the scratch and mar issue. I've seen leather straps pinned or tied to stud / spur anchors. Also seen a few with a hole through the end (wood) so it could be tied on and easily replaced. At least I think that was what I was told....quite a while ago.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 23, 2018)

@Mr. Peet I think you are right, I was going to look into drilling it I think.


----------

